# Slingmail: Feihu Fork from AliExpress-- 1 of 2



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everybody,

In an earlier post I described how I spontaneously went for 2 Feihu Forks I saw on AliExpress, one of which arrived today.

This is the ABS one. It came in a nondescript padded envelope package, which contained the slingshot liberally wrapped in bubble wrap. The slingshot came banded up already with a yellow flatband, tapered about 20-12mm. The stiff feeling leads me to believe it's a Precise band, although, I don't have any of the yellow precise to compare. It feels thicker and less stretchy than the .62mm GZK I've been shooting. The pouch is the usual microfiber affair, good for BBs. It was tied on using thin elastic thread. Unfortunately this one might be old or of low quality, it's sorta stretched out already. Too small for 1/4" but the center hole has been stretched too big for .177". The bands were also mounted with one side longer than the other. They were attached using elastic thread too. I was gonna dissect and re-purpose the bands anyway, so no matter. Besides, it was like $5 shipped. No complaints yet.

The slingshot is covered in light, wavy lines that I suspect are just a side-effect of the molding process. They're similar to the chatter marks I saw on the Topshot I bought new, although these are much less deep and much less obvious thanks to the natural ABS color, which is an off-white of sorts. At first I thought these lines were decorative. So far so good.

The slingshot feels great in hand. It's less than 5 1/2" inches tall, with a fork gap of about 1 5/8". The size is about perfect and it sits in a fork supported grip very nicely. Cool.

I had lots of reservations about this slingshot because of the ABS material. ABS is an industrial plastic that seems to be used in modeling applications, along with other, more ballistic uses like for motorcycle helmets. Although it is punitively very durable, most don't recommend its use in a slingshot because it's a bit too brittle to withstand repeated fork hits. After taking the bands off, I tested the slingshot by standing on it and pulling on a loop of paracord that went around the forks. I did one at a time first, and then both together. I pulled pretty hard and nothing happened. I can flex the forks inward a tiny bit if I squeeze them really hard in my hands, but it's not very noticeable and pretty difficult to do. It should be good for the light shooting that I prefer.

Overall, first impressions are very good. Hard to criticize much for $5, but I'll post more impressions over time as I get to know this slingshot. So far, I like it because it seems durable, feels very comfortable to hold and shoot, and it sports a simple and elegant design that I enjoy. More thoughts to follow later.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice review!

You might give those bands a little more break-in time before repurposing them. Sometimes that stiffness eases up with use.

I too find that shape comfortable in the hand. Hope that slingshot shoots well for you!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Meant to crop the post of the slingshot. Now you can see my desk chair and my legs, enjoy


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

KawKan said:


> Nice review!
> You might give those bands a little more break-in time before repurposing them. Sometimes that stiffness eases up with use.
> I too find that shape comfortable in the hand. Hope that slingshot shoots well for you!


Thanks! I'll be keeping the bands, just replacing the pouch and trimming them a little.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

3danman said:


> Meant to crop the post of the slingshot. Now you can see my desk chair and my legs, enjoy


nice review.I have got some foot shots out there myself lol yep meant to crop


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

3danman said:


> Meant to crop the post of the slingshot. Now you can see my desk chair and my legs, enjoy


Also meant putative,, not punitive :stupidcomp:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice review! Do you remember the store you bought it from? I bet it's piaoyu


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> Nice review! Do you remember the store you bought it from? I bet it's piaoyu


That sounds right. I linked it in my Ramblings post if you wanna dig it up, I'm on mobile right now and too lazy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review. The Feihu looks like a nice size. Please keep us updated on your opinions after shooting it a bit more.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> Nice review! Do you remember the store you bought it from? I bet it's piaoyu


Double checked for ya-- It's sold by "Mr. Yang outdoors Supplies Store" with a 96.9% positive rating. I'd definitely recommend this after having shot it a bunch (only one day, I know...). I would do a quick strength test on every frame though. It also wouldn't be the best for heavy bands... 5/16" steel will be about as much as I'd go with this one, and with bands to match. I'm shooting mostly 1/4" these days anyway though, and for light target shooting this is wonderful.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for the review. The Feihu looks like a nice size. Please keep us updated on your opinions after shooting it a bit more.


Perfect size and wonderfully simple. A broomstick style handle with thin fork arms (why haven't we done this sooner?). I shot this a bunch and then picked up my Lil' Plinker. Despite being one of my favorite frames, the curvy handle and (comparably) wide, flat forks of the Plinker made it feel like a stranger in my hand after shooting the Feihu. Maybe I just prefer a thinner handle (and pinky holes!) anyway, but this thing is an excellent ergo example of a smaller slingshot done right.

I might drill a lanyard hole soon. That might also give me a quick look for any bubbles, out of curiosity.

...And, I repeat... the thing cost $3.74 on AliExpress and you're not even supporting a ripoff. Seriously hard to find something better at that price.


----------



## elwhitebean (Sep 5, 2017)

I use those exact pouches for 1/4 steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good review Dan. I know exactly what you mean about the little plinker though!! One of my favorites as well.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Yesterday, accidentaly, I bought this one:









$15.41, free shipping. Review coming in 40-50 days.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Nice review!
> 
> You might give those bands a little more break-in time before repurposing them. Sometimes that stiffness eases up with use.
> 
> I too find that shape comfortable in the hand. Hope that slingshot shoots well for you!


Absolutely true for Theraband. May not be for most Chinese elastic if that is what the bands are. I find they stay the same power throughout the life of the bands while after a couple or three hundred shots with Theraband I generally have to shorten them a bit to get the zip back in them.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Yesterday, accidentaly, I bought this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be one of your proudest "accidents". They really are great to shoot with. Kinda like a fat natural I think.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Nice review! Do you remember the store you bought it from? I bet it's piaoyu


Here is the store:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Resin-slingshot/2787203_511206474.html?spm=2114.12010615/itm2home-1.0.0.259dcfc9VtNDcN

Looks like he may be out of that model. I paid a $4.74 at the Piaoyu store for a very similar model. I ordered black but he messaged there was a problem with the black ones and asked me if white was okay so of course I took the white one.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-Powerful-with-flat-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Pocket-Shooting-Game-Resin-SlingShots/32847879948.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.221e4c4dmfuL9V

Then I got on eBay and found a seller with black ones at almost double that cost but bought one anyway because I had my heart set on a black one.

I have been receiving a few models of this similar design lately that I will review when I get some time.









The red and blue and the black plastic one with stainless tips are all from GZK. The all stainless one is from Aliexpress and came with full butterfly length bands. The stainless one is beautiful to me but weighs in at 365 grams. I think if you tried to carry it in a back pocket you would spend the day trying to pull yer pants back up. The red and blue are both thick G-10 over a titanium core with titanium tips that unscrew. Fit and finish on the stainless one and the two G-10 scaled ones is flawless. I will be glad when I get time to band and shoot the three newer ones.

I have named the thick G-10 over titanium models "Phat Bottom Girlz". It fits


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That's a lot of "accidents".


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

@Fiveshooter, thanks for posting that comparison picture and fit and finish review of the G10 Feihu. I just got a text from UPS, my red Feihu from GZK was dropped off. Now I have to wait until I get home.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I got my G10 Feihu! Really nice craftsmanship and well put together. Very smooth transition between the G10 scales and the metal core. You don't feel any gaps or bumps, it feels like it's one piece.

As usual GZK threw in some freebies, slingshot case, various pouches, band tying material, spinner, and magnetic ring. The Feihu came with three band sets, which I banded with the thinnest orange. It's smaller than I envisioned it, but I really like it's small size.

First outing with 5/16 ammo was so so, not dialed in yet (only took 30 shots). I was hitting about 6 out of 10 on my 4cm spinner. I'm going to get another band set on with the pouch in the 9 and 10 inch marker on the picture below. I like that pouch size, the one now is really tiny.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ShootnCoastie said:


> @Fiveshooter, thanks for posting that comparison picture and fit and finish review of the G10 Feihu. I just got a text from UPS, my red Feihu from GZK was dropped off. Now I have to wait until I get home.


If it is anywhere near as good on fit and finish as both of mine were and I expect it WILL be yer gonna LOVE it.

In the listing he shows a picture of one done in gray and black but does not show it as a color to buy from his site. I am going to see if he will hunt me down one of those as well. May as well get one in every color available. I LIKE that gray and black color. I don't know how much you order from GZK but he has always added extra goodies in the box. I have received targets, a magnet ring, tying elastic, band roll samples, tying tools and more pouches that you can imagine. I am always amazed at the extras and you don't know what they are until you open the box.

It's like being five years old again and getting a box of Cracker-Jacks with that unknown surprise inside 

He has sent at least 8 different size and types of pouches and always in a generous amount. I sorted all mine out by type and size and bagged them accordingly last night. I would have never guessed there were that many total but it's big quantity all together. They are everything from the small China pouch to almost as big as you get on a Pocket Predator and every size in between you can imagine. I have also received a single pouch with each order that is totally different from any of the others and generally has some sort of ball centering rubber parts built in. I think I have about 6 to 8 of these one off pouches and no two are the same.

I do hope you enjoy yer new slingshot. They are not too heavy and they are built like tanks. Your money was well spent for sure.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very excellent review. And not a bad deal for a slingshot. All good point on the minor corrections that anyone can make or learn to make on the SSF.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I got my G10 Feihu! Really nice craftsmanship and well put together. Very smooth transition between the G10 scales and the metal core. You don't feel any gaps or bumps, it feels like it's one piece.
> 
> As usual GZK threw in some freebies, slingshot case, various pouches, band tying material, spinner, and magnetic ring. The Feihu came with three band sets, which I banded with the thinnest orange. It's smaller than I envisioned it, but I really like it's small size.
> 
> ...


I see you already got it with all the extras thrown in as always. The way the scales are fitted to the frame so nicely it reminds me of the grip fit on a Freedom Arms revolver. PERFECT.

Enjoy. You will get dialed in with it in no time at all.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Yesterday, accidentaly, I bought this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn nice "accident" You will like it a lot. I have been eying some of the wooden ones as well. It won't be an accident when I click on the cart though 

Accident or is that what yer telling the wife?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> In an earlier post I described how I spontaneously went for 2 Feihu Forks I saw on AliExpress, one of which arrived today.
> 
> ...


I think I mentioned earlier that I bought a black one of the same exact model on Aliexpress and I am pretty sure it's the exact model except it was from the Piaoyu Store. He messaged me that there was a problem with the black one so would I take the white one. I did take the white one as the price was just too good to not take one of either color. I was still sort of put off by not getting the black one so I bought one from an eBay seller at slightly more than twice the price just to get the color I wanted. It did arrive today and the first thing I did was replace the tiny pouch with a much bigger one. I have been shooting it a lot after work today and once I got my technique down for the fork gap width it shoots very well. I am impressed with it. They have a similar one in POM that appears to be a bit smaller and not available in my favorite coffee color for POM slingshots. It is also about twice the cost. Cost aside it's real POM so I am buying one in black and one in red. Even at over twice the price I think it's worth it for a pure POM Feihu fork slingshot.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-arrival-rubber-band-for-slingshot-closer-spring-outdoor-bird-closer-spring-wooden-stainless-steel-slingshot/32660223871.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0e5tM2cA

I'll order a couple soon and then the long wait begins. If the dimensions they show are correct it has a pretty narrow fork gap but I believe I'll be able to get it dialed in.

I'll let you know what I think in 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. The POM looks identical to the POM model from DK so I think they're a safe bet. Still enjoying my ABS one so I might give the Feihu pattern a rest until something really catches my eye. AeM linked me one with a pinky hole so I might give that one a try for my next.


----------

